# Custom faceplate



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi guy's,

Who does custom faceplate.thats not crazy expensive
I have a Moratto Marshall lead 12 with a reverse faceplate... It was a combo and now it's a hard so it's backward.

Thanks

Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Do you have a picture of what you have now?


----------



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

player99 said:


> Do you have a picture of what you have now?


Here it is!
















Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

gearlovin said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of label do you want? All I see is a JTM 45 that looks like it was made with white out and glue...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

gearlovin said:


> Hi guy's,
> 
> Who does custom faceplate.thats not crazy expensive
> I have a Moratto Marshall lead 12 with a reverse faceplate... It was a combo and now it's a hard so it's backward.
> ...


Try Mojotone. Not sure how their prices are. I had a BF Fender one done there many years ago.






Custom Faceplates | Mojotone







www.mojotone.com


----------



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

player99 said:


> What kind of label do you want? All I see is a JTM 45 that looks like it was made with white out and glue...


Basically I want the same faceplate but with writing the other way around as it's got transformer up... So writing upside down.

Envoyé de mon SM-G973W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Find a local sign company and they will print off the decals you want. The right sign business won't charge very much.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

If you flip it upside down, everything will be backwards. Power switch will be on left, inputs on right, tonestack backwards etc.
Ideally it should hang from the top in a head shell.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Mount it like you have it sitting in the picture in the head?


----------

